# Cisco ASA



## David_EDI (Nov 3, 2010)

Hi 

I have enabled wccp on one interface and need it to listien now on a another interface on the same asa will they cause any issues ? 

config below 

NEW CONIG 

wccp web-cache group-list WCCP_PROXY_Internal redirect-list WCCP_PROXY_Internal
wccp interface Inside web-cache redirect in
wccp interface inside 70 redirect in



access-list WCCP_REDIRECT_Internal remark Internal WCCP PROXY REDIRECT ACL
access-list WCCP_REDIRECT_Internal extended permit ip host 10.177.5.111 255.255.255.255 any 
access-list WCCP_PROXY_Internal remark Internal WCCP PROXY access 
access-list WCCP_PROXY_Internal extended permit ip host 10.177.5.5 any



CURRENT CONFIG - WHICH WILL NEED TO STAY 

access-list WCCP_REDIRECT remark WCCP PROXY REDIRECT ACL
access-list WCCP_REDIRECT extended permit tcp 10.122.10.0 255.255.254.0 any eq www 
access-list WCCP_PROXY remark WCCP PROXY
access-list WCCP_PROXY extended permit ip host 10.122.10.3 any 

wccp web-cache redirect-list WCCP_REDIRECT group-list WCCP_PROXY
wccp interface GUEST_USERS web-cache redirect in


----------

